
VC Non Admissions - ciscoriordan
http://www.slideshare.net/vcobserver/vc-non-admissions?type=powerpoint
======
mahmud
_SlideShare is down for scheduled maintenance._

Really? You _scheduled_ your downtime for a Wednesday, 9AM Eastern US time?

